# reborn doll art



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I've finally done it- created my first reborn doll. From kit to clothes! Open to suggestions if it's a boy or girl, and names. Please give score of 1-10 on how real you think it looks. 1 being not at all, 10 very real. I've included pic's of the doll in boys and girls clothes (thinking someone will recognize the girls sweater, now a dress.)

For all those who also do reborn dolls, I had tried to start a group last winter- but it didn't take off. I'd love to hear your suggestions for improvements!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh so sweet! I want one!!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

I think it's a boy...and I'll give him a 9 for realism..I'd name him Liam..


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

It looks like a boy to me


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow- thanks ladies, you are very quick!

Please do rate it on "realism" (well put maureenb.) Also add any other comments. Your observations will help me improve on my next reborn. Not just sure what I'll do with them once they are all made, but it is a fascinating process!

Mollyannhad- I can direct you to my teacher's babies (which are for sale) if you like. It will be some time yet before I'll feel my work is worth selling. 

BTW- I have to agree- I have thought it was a boy from the first day working on him.
Charlene


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I think it looks like a boy too! I give it a score of 10--it looks so real!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

I agree; it's a boy! And I think it looks very real! 

I used to make porcelain dolls, all styles: modern, and French and German antique reproductions. Then an auto accident destroyed my ability to do the detail work, so I sold everything. But the urge to "doll" is not dead, and I really admire your skill. You have done a great job; I will give it a 9+ without being able to study its body closer. As a teacher, I was never considered an easy grader; so take that into consideration as you think about your 9+. 

When I was "dolling," the reborns were not being done as they are now. I am interested in this art form. Would you please PM me with basic information on producing a doll like yours?


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

A boy. His legs are kind of long. Otherwise creepily realistic. I say it in a good way.
Name: Laredo.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

what sculpt is it? Really good job I love his eyes.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I agree it is a boy!
And I'll give 9. Sorry for my brutal opinion.
It is beautifully done but the hands, specially the right one in first picture looks weird and fingers look kind of plastic. Maybe b/c it is too up close. Plus there is a sheen on the "flesh". Unless you have baby oil on the body, it looks fake to me.
I've seen two reborns up close and this one is very well done thou otherwise! In the last pic it looks perfect! The head/face is perfect!
I'd name him Caleb or simply Michael. I always like those names.
I always wanted to try to make a Reborn but it would be expensive hobby for me,I couldn't just have one.
You can sell them, there are many people that collect these babies. They use them as real, go shoping with them,etc.
Ebay sells them too.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

It's a boy! Giving it 8; soor can't give you constructive criticism as I just had to a quick research of the art form. But, as a first effort you did a whole lot better than I could.&#128700;


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, it is definitely a little precious boy. I don't agree about his hands looking weird. I think his hands are those of a baby, sort of "long" fingered and in the first picture they his arms and hands do look sort of "plastic like", but I think it is because of the closeness of the picture. His head is shaped beautifully and eyes are very realistic. 
Since I would not have a clue where to start when doing this type craft, I would say he is at least a 9.5 and I think with a bit more practice you would would be a 10+ in no time at all. I like the way his fingers take on such a realistic form. I think he looks like a "Paul" or my most favorite of names "Jimmy"(which if you know me, you will know why).

I think you could do very well in selling your dolls once you get comfortable doing them.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

I agree with being a boy! He looks great for a first-born, had been interested in them a couple of years ago and planned to make some but never found the time. He looks a lot better than some of the ones I have seen on ebay. Well done. Name? Trevor and 9/10 score.


----------



## Takara (May 20, 2013)

Friends of mine here in Australia make reborn dolls.
They have become really really popular quickly.
Your doll is lovely.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

A little boy,One of the best I have seem,Love the big blue eyes,Sometimes when the eye are closed,they look like a dead baby.10 out of ten


----------



## Pamick (Dec 31, 2012)

Very realistic especially the first picture


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

mollyannhad said:


> I think it looks like a boy too! I give it a score of 10--it looks so real!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

boy, 9, james


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

I just tried my first reborn - not finished yet, as I am going to attempt to put in hair and just haven't gotten around to it as yet. I think you have inspired me to get moving on it again! I think you did a great job, and I would give him (yes, I think he's a boy)a 9 for realism.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

I would say he is a beautiful little boy and I score him a 10. The only thing that could make him more realistic is if he was breathing! Love him and you are a true artist. Sorry, I have no suggestion for the name.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

That's so scaryly true to life well done.


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh my gosh....I thought it was a real baby in the first picture...the eyes look alive!! Have seen a lot of these reborn babies and this one takes the cake. I would guess a "he"...ten out of ten from me...!! :thumbup:


----------



## KellyBelly (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi I give you a 10 and think its a boy. Wonderful job.


----------



## Gumblossom (Oct 18, 2012)

You first attempt is amazing! He looks so real! You are a multi talented lady. Almost feel like a cuddle. I score you a 10


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

grandmasheryl said:


> what sculpt is it? Really good job I love his eyes.


It's the "Aubrey" sculpt from Bountiful Baby. Eyes are from Babypourlavie- $24.95 I think (plus shipping and taxes.) But worth it! He has tears in the bottoms of his eyes as well. Very blonde eyelashes not really visible on pictures, same with the very blonde painted hair. The mottling appears darker in the pictures than it really is.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes a boy for sure. He is very realistic. I vote for TOMMIE. After my newest grandson Tommie born on the 4th of August.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh I give you a 10 for realism.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

You get an A+ what a super job you have done!


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

WOW! He (it's a boy!) looks so real. That is just amazing. You are very talented. :thumbup: 10+


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

A boy, for sure! I'd give him a 10! I like the name Timmy for him!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

a 10 for sure...it is a boy!...Not to offend, but "born again" dolls are a little too eerie for me...
Blessings


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Boy, you get a 10. He looks so real, great job!


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

Definitely a boy and 10 on the realism


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

I give it a 9+ also...Great job for a first !!! It's a boy for sure and I'd call him Aiden or Adrien..


----------



## And (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow as I would never know where to start I give you a 10 and I think Luke or Charlie for a name. I would love to create one of my own but would not know where to start.


----------



## Brenda Verner (Aug 6, 2012)

That is my grandson, William Myers. Please, send him home!


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

EXCELLENT job 10 for sure boy for sure name I would say he looks like a Jacob.
what was the finished size and how many pounds does he weigh I just love him. I also think a reborn group would be so fun. Love the clothes you displayed them in all around Beautiful job


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Brenda Verner said:


> That is my grandson, William Myers. Please, send him home!


You are hilarious. Please send me (PM) a picture of your boy. I'd love to see this little man's twin. This one isn't going anywhere soon, but I am thinking I'll reborn some normal dolls (not expensive sculpts) to donate to seniors with dementia- I read that baby dolls are a great comfort to Alzheimer's patients etc.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

cabingirl2006 said:


> EXCELLENT job 10 for sure boy for sure name I would say he looks like a Jacob.
> what was the finished size and how many pounds does he weigh I just love him. I also think a reborn group would be so fun. Love the clothes you displayed them in all around Beautiful job


He is 20" and weigh's just under 5lbs.. Wearing 0-3mth clothing.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I think he is a 9 and a boy.. only reason I didn't give this darling little guy a 10 is the red on the legs.. it could just be the picture or the way it comes across my computer.. other than that you have the face PERFECT!!! and his sweet little face is looking right at me  so sweet.. as for a name.. I can't find a name for my re-born so I don't know of a name for yours.. I gravitate towards Joey.. that was my husbands little boy name.. its just Joe now  I have always loved that name..


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Love it! Wish I could make one.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

amberdragon said:


> a 10 for sure...it is a boy!...Not to offend, but "born again" dolls are a little too eerie for me...
> Blessings


No offense taken- I know some people feel that way about reborn babies. I want to try a reborn with it's eyes closed next. It's important to me that it not look "dead" (as some do when sleeping.)


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Kerry Anne said:


> Love it! Wish I could make one.


 You can! If I can, anyone can.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

cainchar said:


> You can! If I can, anyone can.


I'd love to find a group where I could learn. How did you learn to make him. Yes, he's definitely a boy. I think he would suit the name Luca. I would give 9/10. I think the shine is to do with the camera flash.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Kerry Anne said:
 

> I'd love to find a group where I could learn. How did you learn to make him. Yes, he's definitely a boy. I think he would suit the name Luca. I would give 9/10. I think the shine is to do with the camera flash.


To begin with, I studied up a lot online. Then I made contact with Claudel Griffin. We became friends over the winter and she (and her daughter) came for a visit this summer. I made him while they were here (they each made one as well and a young friend of mine who befriended Skye (Claudel's daughter.) I settled on using Genesis heat set paints and chose a sculpt and eyes- and well- Claudel taught me from there. We are considering hosting a reborn clinic next summer. I have access to two side-by-side cottages with 3 bedrooms in each. If we had 4-6 people who wanted to learn we could make a holiday of it and do them over 3-4 days (while enjoying all that our Island has to offer as well!) Come to Prince Edward Island, Canada next summer! We'll show you how to have fun, and make babies! Seriously though- anyone who is interested in a "reborn baby camp"- PM me!

Yes, most of the shine is from the camera flash, although he does have a bit of a shine I suppose.


----------



## ElaineElrod (Mar 27, 2014)

Boy.....definitely a boy....score is 9 ...name,Gunnar......beautiful work...just darling!:


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh, yes... a boy! So realistic, so I would say a 10. I LOVE these reborn babies and would love to have one. He's beautiful and you did a great job!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I give you a 10plus and usually I do not care for reborns and he is definitely a boy. Timothy Sean is his name!!!


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

cainchar said:


> To begin with, I studied up a lot online. Then I made contact with Claudel Griffin. We became friends over the winter and she (and her daughter) came for a visit this summer. I made him while they were here (they each made one as well and a young friend of mine who befriended Skye (Claudel's daughter.) I settled on using Genesis heat set paints and chose a sculpt and eyes- and well- Claudel taught me from there. We are considering hosting a reborn clinic next summer. I have access to two side-by-side cottages with 3 bedrooms in each. If we had 4-6 people who wanted to learn we could make a holiday of it and do them over 3-4 days (while enjoying all that our Island has to offer as well!) Come to Prince Edward Island, Canada next summer! We'll show you how to have fun, and make babies! Seriously though- anyone who is interested in a "reborn baby camp"- PM me!
> 
> Yes, most of the shine is from the camera flash, although he does have a bit of a shine I suppose.


I'll definitely bear it in mind


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow! Boy and 10 I am amazed


----------



## derfer (Feb 1, 2013)

Very good , my daughter used to make porcelain dolls. I have a newborn baby . They look so real. I give you a 10 and would name it Couper .


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

very realistic...legs a bit too long...skin a tad too shiny...overall~fantatic#9


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Your doll looks extremely real. The textures in the skin really enhance the illusion of newborn skin. The eyes look alive.


----------



## kemu (Sep 11, 2011)

I thought he was a 'real' baby especially in that first pic. 
What a fantastic job!! I would call him Oliver


----------



## kemu (Sep 11, 2011)

He's a definite '10'.


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

10 for realism, especially the top picture. I thought I was looking at a real baby! A boy, definitely!


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

Definitely a boy--and beautifully done!


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

The top photo is a "10"--BTW!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I agree, a boy , but if made to be a girl, just not a cherub looking girl, so I would call her Dove and know she will be pretty! As for a boys name, Chance or a sophisticated, old soul, Hanley .


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Big Applause! Your reborn doll is beautiful "9" - boy! 

I admire all the work and artistry in creating this doll. I looked thru the website, and there sure are a lot of things to collect besides the face and limbs. I've bookmarked the site for further investigation. Did you take a class or just learn from the videos?


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very adorable


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

I think he is a boy - give him a #9 for realism and would name him Madden as he reminds me of my 4 month old GS


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

MzBarnz said:


> Oh, yes... a boy! So realistic, so I would say a 10. I LOVE these reborn babies and would love to have one. He's beautiful and you did a great job!


 I love YOUR babies! You can have a reborn if you'd like to visit Prince Edward Island, Canada next summer. We're planning a clinic so others can learn to "reborn." Enjoy the process and the east coast hospitality! PEI is wonderful in the summer! Of course you can always buy them- but I'd like making your own adds a connection you could not get in a parcel in the mail.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

kippyfure said:


> Your doll looks extremely real. The textures in the skin really enhance the illusion of newborn skin. The eyes look alive.


Those eyes were premium (very expensive.) I also added just a few tears at the bottom eyelid line as he looks just about to cry to me. Thanks!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

kemu said:


> I thought he was a 'real' baby especially in that first pic.
> What a fantastic job!! I would call him Oliver


Your babies are beautiful! Are they Maltese? They look a bit like my Hector (who is a Coton de Toulear.) sweet!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you all for your overly kind assessments. I am struck by some of the name offered. Honoured by those who have offered the names of their sons and grandsons. We all agree- it's a boy! Still pondering his name, but leaning heavily toward Oliver, Timothy or Jaime. 

If anyone is interested in making a reborn, we are in the early phases of planning a clinic for next summer here on Prince Edward Island, Canada. PM me if you are interested in coming. There would be a limit of 6 per session, held in beach cottages with 3 rooms in each cottage (could be a few more if people were coming with a friend and willing to share a room.) Think of it as an adult summer camp with a purpose! PEI is a treat in the summer so we'd have to add Island adventures to the experience!

For those who have asked, I studied many sites on reborning before settling on using Genesis heat set paints, then I connected with a wonderful friend who has been reborning for a few years now. She is originally from Newfoundland/Labrador and if you know anything about this reference- fun is built into anything she does! Teaching me was a challenge she was up to and we think it would be great fun to share it with others.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh how I WISH I could join you! I'm sure it would be a blast. Thanks for the invite!!


cainchar said:


> I love YOUR babies! You can have a reborn if you'd like to visit Prince Edward Island, Canada next summer. We're planning a clinic so others can learn to "reborn." Enjoy the process and the east coast hospitality! PEI is wonderful in the summer! Of course you can always buy them- but I'd like making your own adds a connection you could not get in a parcel in the mail.


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

10


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

cainchar said:


> I've finally done it- created my first reborn doll. From kit to clothes! Open to suggestions if it's a boy or girl, and names. Please give score of 1-10 on how real you think it looks. 1 being not at all, 10 very real. I've included pic's of the doll in boys and girls clothes (thinking someone will recognize the girls sweater, now a dress.)
> 
> For all those who also do reborn dolls, I had tried to start a group last winter- but it didn't take off. I'd love to hear your suggestions for improvements!


He is deffinately a boy! Taking 'char' from your username, i'd call him Charlie.
He rates a 9.5 !!


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

I give you a 9, you did a very good job. My granddaughter and I worked on one when she was here 2 yrs ago, she went home and told her teacher, grandma and I practiced making babies over the weekend. Don't call DCFS on me teacher!!!


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

cainchar said:


> I've finally done it- created my first reborn doll. From kit to clothes! Open to suggestions if it's a boy or girl, and names. Please give score of 1-10 on how real you think it looks. 1 being not at all, 10 very real. I've included pic's of the doll in boys and girls clothes (thinking someone will recognize the girls sweater, now a dress.)
> 
> For all those who also do reborn dolls, I had tried to start a group last winter- but it didn't take off. I'd love to hear your suggestions for improvements!


I say they all just look like new born babies. Puffness, wrinkis and all. You did a really great job. Bell


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

11 out of 10 from me.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks like a boy to me.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

9 I think the skin color could be a little better, but who am I to say, I have never done one. It looks great. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

janie48 said:


> I give you a 9, you did a very good job. My granddaughter and I worked on one when she was here 2 yrs ago, she went home and told her teacher, grandma and I practiced making babies over the weekend. Don't call DCFS on me teacher!!!


That is hilarious! Send a picture of your "baby." Would love to see it.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

It's A Boy!!! you did a great job!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

I would rate HIM a 10. Definitely does not have the looks of a little girl. I don't make reborns but have several.


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

where can these cute little reborns be found to purchase?


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

cabingirl2006 said:


> where can these cute little reborns be found to purchase?


I bought mine on eBay. Go to eBay and put in reborn dolls. Just look at them closely, some of them are very poorly done and don't look so good. :/ You can also make a note of the artist that makes dolls you like and then look up what else that person has for sale.


----------



## shmsjm (Jan 20, 2013)

My first reaction as I scrolled down to see your Reborn was OMG he looks so real.10/10
The way the camera light reflects in his eyes and it looks like he is reaching to rollover. Very realistic. 10/10
I think the name Liam suits him too.
Congratulations on your Reborn boy!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

shmsjm said:


> My first reaction as I scrolled down to see your Reborn was OMG he looks so real.10/10
> The way the camera light reflects in his eyes and it looks like he is reaching to rollover. Very realistic. 10/10
> I think the name Liam suits him too.
> Congratulations on your Reborn boy!


Thank you- I'm not sure just what to do with him now. I wanted to see if I could make one that looked real Guess that part has gone well. But now what do I do with him/it? Could some of you who have reborns tell me what you do with them? Interested to hear. It's not like he gets dirty or needs his diaper changed. Are they just collectibles?


----------



## honey-one (Aug 17, 2014)

He is so cute. I think the arms could be a little fatter, but I give you a 9 for Colton! Especially if this is your first baby. I would love to have one.


----------



## shmsjm (Jan 20, 2013)

I collect the Berenguer dolls, but am selective. I look for the realism in them. The laughing, curious Lola, from the expressive, happy and sweet, and the Ethnic dolls they put a lot of effort into creating ethnic baby dolls that have the beautiful features of their ethnicity. . I have 1 Asian baby doll from the Bitty Baby American Girl dolls. They are soft bodied dolls nice to have a cuddle with when the young nieces and nephews spy them in the bassinet I have from the great niece when she slept in it. 
Some of the "reborns" I have seen are using Berenguer dolls. You can continue to hone your craft and go for the realism on your next baby. Like real babies each one is different, I look forward to seeing the next baby.


----------

